# Chris Cunningham needs to get into directing feature films.



## TetraVaal (Sep 22, 2013)

I just finished watching 'The Work of Director Chris Cunningham' for the first time in like... five fucking years--and it's amazing how well the visuals and effects in his music videos have held up. There's nothing more frustrating than coming across a real artist that has a knack for compelling and innovative visuals, yet they won't cross over into the filmmaking medium. I understand his reasoning, though. Just wish he'd give it a shot.

Just look at his work...

[youtube]AjI2J2SQ528[/youtube]

[youtube]h-9UvrLyj3k[/youtube]

[youtube]eRvfxWRi6qQ[/youtube]

[youtube]UBS4Gi1y_nc[/youtube]

[youtube]JPULQdGLO7A[/youtube]

He also did some effects and design work for 'Alien3' and 'Judge Dredd'--not to mention his really cool cover illustrations for the 'Judge Dredd' graphic novels. The guy is immensely talented.

It's too bad he never got to direct 'Neuromancer.' William Gibson himself really wanted him to direct it... probably would've been spectacular.

Below are some of his illustrations, prop designs and photography:


----------

